# motorhome owners take note



## 111529 (Apr 20, 2008)

its all very well some and just some
motor home owners berating other owners bout hiring out thier vans to strangers
in the ideal world if the cost of motor homes was not so high
we would not have to hire them out to try to recoup
some of cost
we are not all semi retired with five figure pensions
and over 100.000 in the bank gaining interest
some of us still work and earn twenty to thirty thousand pounds a year
and to find the kind of money to purchase one of these motorhomes
we would need to sell our house 
or go into more debt
i do come across owners that change thier vans every six months and think nothing of it
but for the rest of us we live in the real world
with falling house prices and high interest rates
that is why there is growing number of self biulds cos for some of us thats all we can afford


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Troll Warning??????


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

You can't beat a good rant,I bet you feel much better after getting that off your chest,your not Victor Meldrew are you :lol: 

The subject of m/home hire has been discussed on here and I personally have not berated anyone for doing it.I would always advise against it if it is your pride and joy and you want to keep it that way,most hirers don't feel the same and do not treat it with the same care as an owner.

If it is the only way possible to own one then do it if you have to,just be aware of the downsides and devaluation issues.

I can't see anything wrong in people spending their hard earned money on a m/home either,if you've earnt it then enjoy it.If you haven't then don't begrudge other people enjoying their life.

Steve


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

er....what's brought all that on then?? :roll:


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Where did that come from????


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

tinsom said:


> its all very well some and just some
> motor home owners berating other owners bout hiring out thier vans to strangers
> in the ideal world if the cost of motor homes was not so high
> we would not have to hire them out to try to recoup
> ...


Some good points. Look at the point of view of the hirer. He may not be able to afford a motorhome but may be able to afford the hire rate every now and again. It seems very popular on the continent. When we were in Paris on a 600+ site, it seemed like every other van was hired.

Tim


----------



## blokarter (Mar 10, 2008)

Strange . . A bit out of the blue . . 

LOL


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Nora+Neil said:


> Where did that come from????


Wales - say no more.


----------



## 111529 (Apr 20, 2008)

*motorhome hire*

actyally i.m not welsh
what i am is irrevant
just cos i live there 
i wear trainers some times does that make me a athlete

no my gripe was them that can afford to spend 40.000 plus
on a motor home
look down on us others that cant afford to spend that kind of money

ie unless you van is less than two years old we wont acknowledge your existence

that is not just my view
it not a GRIPE as you put it its a observation


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: motorhome hire*



tinsom said:


> actyally i.m not welsh
> what i am is irrevant
> just cos i live there
> i wear trainers some times does that make me a athlete
> ...


I think you are making too much of a generalisation. There are many on here, members for some time with 1000's of posts, owning old vans, and proud of it. Money doesn't necessarily come into it. Rich or poor, the majority on MHF are respectful of other members and their vans. I have a new van but I know for a fact that I earn less than you. There is no way of knowing what people earn and how it relates to the van they own.

You obviously have an axe to grind over something.

Tim


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Well I drive a 1995 mh and I can assure you - I exist.

Come on, tell us what's really upset you today.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

look down on us others that cant afford to spend that kind of money 


I have never met anyone who would look down at another MHer


Our first van was a Hi-Ace. With a make shift bed in the back. 2 ring cooker, No toilet.

Our second was a Ford transit that we would get cleaned out and had some great holidays. When we got home it was cleaned out for Hubby work van.

We have met some lovely people and never felt that anyone would look down on others. We made some long lasting friends and they had €50000
Motorhome.
When we bought our MH we saved, worked hard and did without lots of thing to buy our MH.
It was our wish for 30 years.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

He thinks we are all idiots.

Said so on another post and upset a number of people there too.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: motorhome hire*



tinsom said:


> ie unless you van is less than two years old we wont acknowledge your existence
> it not a GRIPE as you put it its a observation


It's a sweeping generalisation that I don't agree with,yes there are snobbish people that look down on others in all walks of life,but on the majority of camp sites I have been on everyone,no matter what accommodation they have has been friendly.

One example of this was a few years ago in Cornwall we had a severe overnight storm that caused a lot of damage to tents,awnings etc..
The next morning everyone was helping each other,right from the most expensive RV owner to the tent backpacker.We were all in it together and it was good to see how everyone pulled together in a crisis.

I think there are other issues with your post tinsom of which we are not aware and until you address those you will continue to have a distorted view of m/homers.

Steve


----------



## 111529 (Apr 20, 2008)

*reply*

not dissing any one or calling any one a idiot
you seem to be missing the point
i was trying to put across

there is no way i have set out to upset or annoy ane one
if i have then i,m sorry

then maybe i have had a bad experience

with other mhers

that think cos i have not got a new mh i must be dodgy

thats all i will say on this matter


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

tonyt
I hope you have eaten your words, we WELSH are not berating anyone so NO need for you to have a pop at us he's english.!!!!!!!!


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

*Re: reply*



tinsom said:


> thats all i will say on this matter


Result! :?


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

You got it all wrong there.

It's the ones with the best motorhomes that are most likely dodgy.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Feel sorry for the little guy,it's not my fault that daddy gave me £80k to go and buy my passion waggon. 8) 8) 

Sorry but most of us will have started off with an old van of sorts, ours was an old commer highwayman 1971.
when ever we pull onto a site we always wave to all. But I do have to agree there are some very po faced owners around, see them on the club sites.who really cares what it cost or what make, if it gives me a bed a cup of tea and keeps the rain out thats ok.

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Motorhomers*

Take note,

I am fed up of waving to high tops, VW day vans and the like from the window of my mid-market motorhome. None of them wave back!.

So there nurr

Trev.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

ok spill the beans were when why
chapter


----------



## 111529 (Apr 20, 2008)

*owners*

obvious this has 
struck a raw nerve with some of you
dont get me wrong
its not a personal attack on the hard working owners
there are a lot of working class owners out there
and ive had it happen to me more than once at rallys
for no apperent reason

but on the other hand 
been made to feel welcome loads of instances
when on my own
so its not a attack on any one
maybe my first post was worded wrong
so if i upset any one i,m truly sorry


----------



## 93716 (May 1, 2005)

5 years ago me the wife & little Joe ( aged 2 then ) was sat in a draughty cheap tent with a gas lamp then we went onto the £600 caravan progressed then to the 1996 £4000 caravan. 

Then after a heart attack & a triple bypass we thought sod it & went the finance way & got a £27000 motorhome as it brought home the truth that you only live once, yes we pay a arm & a leg in finance but its the best thing we have ever done & no one at any time has ever looked down there nose at us when i've said its on the tick.

Best bunch of folk i;ve ever met ( we even wave at each other in passing )

Long live the Motorhomers


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Whoever you are, whatever you drive or own, you are welcome and treated in excactly the same way.

From a £5000 G plate to a £60,000 08 Kontiki, you are a valued customer and treated as such.

No snobs here.


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

I notice you have not attended any events. Come along to an MHF Rally or meet and you will find that everyone is treated the same. I've got an old 1991 Burstner, and I can't say that I've ever felt looked down on. 

Join in, it's cheap, good company and lots of fun (and if you've got a few cans in the locker, I'll be the first one knocking on your door)


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: motorhome hire*



tinsom said:


> actyally
> unless you van is less than two years old we wont acknowledge your existence
> 
> that is not just my view
> it not a GRIPE as you put it its a observation


I had a new 'van, been traded in for another new van.

I know a bloke who has a converted library van, looks rough on the outside, and all then inside homemade fittings. I'd have him parked up next to me any day.

I was talking about motorhomes to someone, and he overheard me and got talking. His wife took me outside to the car park to see their home made van. They was proud with what they had done for a couple of thousand quid

If I was at a show and saw them I would park right next to them if there was a space. If I had a space next to me and caught their attention then they would be welcome to park up next to me.

I'm not interested in what people can afford, I'm interested in interesting people. With me, what you see is what you get.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Motorhomers*



teemyob said:


> Take note,
> 
> I am fed up of waving to high tops, VW day vans and the like from the window of my mid-market motorhome. None of them wave back!.
> 
> ...


We have a high top and we wave  

we also have an old van 1991
and have never been made to feel inferior, 

Anne


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with the several others who have said "no snobbery", and like most of them I started with a tiny ridge tent - and it wasn't even a new one.  

"I" became "we", and we got a second hand frame tent and spent our honeymoon in it because that's all we could afford.

Then we wanted a trailer tent. We couldn't afford it so I built one and it took us to Southern Italy twice, where the choice was either to have a meal in a restaurant or come home two days earlier. 8O :roll: 

A ten year old caravan followed, and again I stripped bits off and re-sealed it to keep the wet out - and replaced some rotten wood where the damage was already done.

The years passed and we now have new motorhome - and get our old age pensions next month. This van is the result of 40 years of gradual upgrading and bloody hard work.

Look down on someone with an old van - don't be silly!! That's like saying we are ashamed of what we ourselves were, not many years ago.


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Tinsom

I have to disagree with you about the owners of the expensive MHs looking down their noises at us guys with the self builds or old MHs. I own a 1991 Talbot Autosleeper, its in fantastic condition yet not worth too many bucks.

I have recently been to a MHF informal meet and there was a mixture of all sizes and ages of vans and nobody snubbed me because of my MH. A few fellow MHers came in to see the inside of my van as I did theirs. And if you had of been there with your self-build I would have been extremely happy to have a look inside and at the work that you had done as it would really interest me.

I don't have to own such an old van but it is my choice. I could, like many others arrange finance and upgrade to a modern van. For now as I have time to spend on repairs to my old van it suits me, but if I didn't have so much free time I think that I would need to upgrade to a newer van. 

When this time comes to upgrade I will miss the pleasurable hours that I now spend with screwdrivers and spanners in my hands, in tight confined spaces like tinkering behind panels. 

I'm sure that this must be a big reason for doing the self build, which cant be very cheap as from my experience bits and pieces add up.

Julie


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Whats going on here? This is motorhomes we are talking about.I go along the line of if you cant afford it don't have it. We have never seen snobbery not even when they have big RVs always talk and friendly. The only time we have it was when we had a caravan, but then they are a different breed! We have a R reg Swift with my personal P reg on it .What I need to know does that make me a snob ? or a bad person. If that does not how about the fact I drive around in a 1988 mini metro which we have had for 6 years.We wave to every body that includes the French. If your at Peterborough you can buy me a pint and I will talk to you all night. Cheers Bob the Snob.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

My van is 14 years old having covered over 100,000 miles. I love my van and the pleasure it gives me. Everyone I have met from the motorhome fraternity has treated me with courtesy and respect and have always been extremely helpful and friendly and I like to think I have been the same to them. Also the more horror stories I read about new vans the more content I am with mine.
Ian


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: reply*



tinsom said:


> thats all i will say on this matter


Well, thank God for that then.

Dougie.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

At least this thread has reinforced the idea that motorhomers are a friendly and helpful breed.

That's all I am going to say on the matter now  

Tim


----------



## 111529 (Apr 20, 2008)

*re motor homes*

i am not having at go at you 
i,m really not
its obvious i,ve been unlucky
and come acrross some snobbery
and my experience has tainted my view 
i know most of you are really nice 
and being a trader at some shows 
so we may have met at some stage in last four years
i will make myself known to you at some stage not at peter boro
have to work til sat and no point comin for one day
but am at truck show followin week
and at stratford and malvern and shepton
again i am sorry if i offended anyone


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: re motor homes*



tinsom said:


> i am not having at go at you
> i,m really not
> its obvious i,ve been unlucky
> and come acrross some snobbery
> ...


No problem. No offence taken.

Tim


----------



## 93716 (May 1, 2005)

takes a good man to oppoligise,  

accepted here

hope to see ya along the way somewhere


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

*Re: re motor homes*



tinsom said:


> i am not having at go at you
> i,m really not
> its obvious i,ve been unlucky
> and come acrross some snobbery
> ...


Don't worry bud, you're off the hook now everybody knows you're not Welsh, but only live here.

This thread has become like the Monty Python sketch, where everybody tries to prove how humble and poor they are. Anybody else live in a cardboard box?


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

cardboard box :!: :!: :!: :!: 
i wish


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Just to let you know.........I couldn't afford £40.000 for a m/home.....nor will I be able to change the one I've got every 6 months.................  
.........................and I'm not tall enough to look down on anyone 8O 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: re motor homes*



mikeyv said:


> tinsom said:
> 
> 
> > i am not having at go at you
> ...


Yeah, but my cardboard box is posher than yours! :wink:

Tim


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

"Cardboard box? You were lucky. We lived for three months in a brown paper bag in a septic tank"


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> "Cardboard box? You were lucky. We lived for three months in a brown paper bag in a septic tank"


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

We'll have a post next along the lines "I have a Norwegian Blue parrot........he doesn't do much"


Tim


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> "Cardboard box? You were lucky. We lived for three months in a brown paper bag in a septic tank"


and while you tell us the story of life in the septic tank you are humming the New world Symphony, y'know', the Hovis advert. Or at least you are humming--


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

reading all this through is very amusing and cant agree more with many posters, i have never come across snobbery, i don't think many people are born with a silver spoon to be able to afford a new van and change it every year, most have worked very hard to be able to afford their hobby and have started out with some real old decrepit ones, ourselves included. we realised there was no way we would ever be able to afford a new van unless we won the lottery so we sold our house instead to buy one!!! even that wasn't brand new. we now have no mortgage, pay rent that is half the price of a mortgage payment and a van we can call our own. i know alot of people think renting is a waste of money but in these times i am not so sure it makes much difference, also we are living how we want, within our means and have our lovely camper which gives us the holidays and freedom we need and want. well it will do soon, read my blog and our major damp issues! each to their own i say and if people are happy what does it matter what they can or cant afford. at the end of the day we are all people with a love of the outdoor camping and travelling life be it in a tent or a 40ft rv
hannah


----------



## 111529 (Apr 20, 2008)

*motorhome owners*

now you being silly
some one obv got good sense of humour
had to stop my truck
for laughing or i would have crashed


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

not quite sure what you find silly tinsom??? :? not many people live how they really want to live, the only thing we would change about our lives is to go fulltime in the van, but circumstances don't allow this so we have the next best thing that suits us in our opinion.
hannah


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

hannah29 said:


> not quite sure what you find silly tinsom??? :? not many people live how they really want to live, the only thing we would change about our lives is to go fulltime in the van, but circumstances don't allow this so we have the next best thing that suits us in our opinion.
> hannah


I think tinsom was referring to previous posts, not yours. I believe they may have "crossed" with the delay in typing.

Tim


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi You seem to have a very big chip on your shoulder. Perhaps the perceived unfriendliness or snobbery, as you put it, is nothing to do with the MH.
Happy Motorhoming whatever you choose to drive.


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

thanks for that timbop, i think you may be right


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Snobbery*

 Buon giorno tutti,
all this talk of looking down and old vans.
Brings back memories of 1961, and my first 'motorhome' a Ford Prefect 5cwt. van with a mattress in the back, a primus stove, and a Silver Cross pram lifted off its wheels for the baby. Going over the Mt.Cenis I was looking down on everybody.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 111529 (Apr 20, 2008)

*motorhome owners*

no unfortunutly
some one has got thier wires crossed seems this post will go on and on and onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

nothing wrong in driving what you can
but not all of us can afford a all singing and dancing motor home
that was my point and it seems to have got lost with other stuff
that was all i was trying to convey

and there i no way of knowing that we all started our motor home life very humble
this is some thing to bear in mind


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

This thread can only go on if someone else posts on it.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

*Re: motorhome owners*



tinsom said:


> now you being silly
> some one obv got good sense of humour
> had to stop my truck
> for laughing or i would have crashed


wot driving whilst under the influence of motorhome facts 8O 8O

I would turn your computer off before you get caught :lol: :lol:

Anne


----------



## 111172 (Apr 6, 2008)

Singing and dancing motorhomes? 8O 

Damn. Nobody told me you could get ones that sing and dance! Mine does neither!!  I feel so inadequate now.



:wink: :lol:


----------



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

timbop37 said:


> We'll have a post next along the lines "I have a Norwegian Blue parrot........he doesn't do much"
> 
> Tim


OK, so wadda you have against the Norwegian Blue's then? :x :x Beautiful plumage.

And before you ask, "he's not dead, he's resting. The Norwegian Blue prefers kipping on it's back" :roll: :roll:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Olly650 said:


> Singing and dancing motorhomes? 8O
> 
> Damn. Nobody told me you could get ones that sing and dance! Mine does neither!!  I feel so inadequate now.
> 
> :wink: :lol:


Why not singing and dancing? Some have been shown to judder


----------



## blokarter (Mar 10, 2008)

I have only been at this motorhome thing for a few months & therefore am very new to this forum.

Coming from a caravaning background (before the kids grew out of it) & away from the whole campsite thing for a few years I must say that I find this all very entertaining.

I was totally unaware of the waving thing with motorhomers until I was driving off in our new purchase. The lady we bought from told us & we laughed. I don't think we believed her really.

We encountered our first motorhome less than half way home & received the wave from both occupants. After returning the guesture we realised it was true.

The people who waved first on that occasion were in a much larger & newer vehicle than our 2003 Compass Avantgarde 100. Since then we always wave first regardless what size or age the other motorhome.

I can honestly say that we have only encountered friendly people in our travels so far. We have bought the best we can afford & will move up as the years go on but will always remember that first wave & will continue to wave first to everyone we meet.

I am sure the person who started this thread wishes he had chosen his words more carefully but I am also sure we have all said things we live to regret.

Be happy ! Be kind !


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

tinsom

You have said sorry, thats ok with me.


Today's Message of the Day is: 

Life is short, Break the rules, Forgive quickly, Kiss slowly, Love truly, Laugh uncontrollably, And never regret anything that made you smile. 


Life may not be the party we hoped for, but while we're here we should dance. 

If you come to Ireland give us a call.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

NorwegianBlue said:


> timbop37 said:
> 
> 
> > We'll have a post next along the lines "I have a Norwegian Blue parrot........he doesn't do much"
> ...


I've got nothing against the Norwegian blue. Are you registering a complaint?
He's not dead, he's just stunned.

Tim


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Now that you are all friends again, can someone please tell me why nobody waves to me PLEASE. I have stopped waving now cos I feel silly and NO, Pusser. I do not do it with two fingers like you said.

Not stealing a thread, just that the waving, friendly thing is something so many of you on this thread go on about..... and personally, I just LOVE VW vans - small or not - it takes me back to the good old days in the sixties when rocking vans meant something to me...


----------



## 111529 (Apr 20, 2008)

*motorhome owners*

hello again ive just reread my first post
and i really think i,ve been taken out of context
and i.m amazed at the negative response i,ve recieved
so if you see me around you have two choices 
punch me on the nose if i offended you 
or buy me a beer

i,ll not making such a generalistion again
i know you are all really down to earth people
and we have all come accross those who think they are better
and if not you are the lucky ones

but i,ll just put my encounter with a ???? down to experience
life is too short

happy days and merry nights
to you all


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: motorhome owners*



tinsom said:


> not all of us can afford a all singing and dancing motor home...that was my point.....there i no way of knowing that we all started our motor home life very humble...this is some thing to bear in mind


So, the point of this thread is to say:-

1) Some people have different levels of cash in the bank
2) Some people have more expensive motorhomes than others
3) Those people who have huge motorhomes are snobs
4) However, those same people who have huge motorhome may have started out with cheap small motorhomes
5) We've no way of knowing 4) above.
6) We should not forget this.

Geez.

Dougie.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: motorhome owners*



asprn said:


> tinsom said:
> 
> 
> > not all of us can afford a all singing and dancing motor home...that was my point.....there i no way of knowing that we all started our motor home life very humble...this is some thing to bear in mind
> ...


Actually, Dougie, I think your point is that if people thought a little before posting we would have a lot less threads.

Tim


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

...............and you would have a lot less to grumble about! :lol: 

Regards

Tim


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

What an interesting thread for anyone studying sociology!

We started off with a £600 Commor Autosleeper in 1969- similar to the one in the National Motor Museum at Beaulieu-mega bucks of money then! 

I have progressed over the passage of time to owning many motorhomes along the way. My late husband and I working in jobs with very unsocial hours but we neither drank or smoked so we were able, with a struggle I might add to purchase these. My latest one was purchased with the help of compensation for injuries received in two RTAs and VAT exemption as I am a wheelchair user.

I have a personalised number plate starting with a P registration so no longer can anyone judge the age of my RV from its registration number. I think this is the way forward for we MHF members. Rules out any snobbery that may exist!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Unless I've missed something we still don't know exactly what was said or done to tinsom to cause him to start the thread...I mean "rant".

Oh- forget I said that- I don't really want to know :roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Telbell said:


> Unless I've missed something we still don't know exactly what was said or done to tinsom to cause him to start the thread...I mean "rant".
> 
> Oh- forget I said that- I don't really want to know :roll:


Me neither Tel. :roll: :roll:

But just in case anyone is interested, I once owned a wimwom for a custard machine . . . . . but the wheel fell off! 8O 8O


----------



## 111529 (Apr 20, 2008)

*motorhome owners*

IT WAS NEVER A RANT

every one has missed the point i was trying to make

it was to do with a negative comment about motor home hire

and the fact that there a small minority of owners

that think they are better than some others

surely i,m not the only person that has come accross this

now seems some of you have taken it as a personal attack

about you

and your chioce of van

and how you got it and how you got there and from basic begiinings

etc etc

I HAD A BAD EXPERIENCE AND 
AND I,VE OBVIOSLY DRAWN WRONG CONCLUSIONS

just to clarify this is what happened to me 
i had a auto trail cherokee 
when i bought it it was two years old
and i lived in it full time
after a prolonged stay in spain working as a driver about three years ago
i was rear ended on m1 by tipper truck

to my way to do some shows 
and attend some rallys

now damage was qiute severe and i made as best as i could with repair
but i was living in this van

some owners were sorry about my plight
but on seven occasions at rallys with autotrail and mcc
i was asked to move my van from other vans
because it made their vans look bad
and it took nearly 11 months for damage to get repaired
so i had to tolerate people looking down on me
cos it was a mess
and i felt bad enough as it was

now i could have found a alley to park down so i would not be seen
but why should i hide away

comment on that if you want

i still have photos to prove


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Don't worry Tinsom, we won't look down on you here.

Park your van next to mine anytime.

Tim


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

and mine although yours is probably better looking even with the damage :lol:


----------



## 111529 (Apr 20, 2008)

*motorhome owners*

a footnote to add

when it did get repaired
finally 
why do motorhome makers keep changing shape of body panels
ie one panel took three months to make
dont ever have a accident

to add 
when it finally was repaired
six weeks later it was stolen while i was working
used in some robbery in london
and then used as bonfire
so was i pissed you bet
and to cap it all insurance company would not pay up
as the alarm did not work
and geuss what i am still having to pay finance 
and still fightying insurance company two years on

i may have other issues 
annoyed does not even come close

so i,m really sorry if you owners with new vans thought i was getting at you

nothing could be further from the truth

glad thats off my chest


----------



## PrincessMotorhomer (Jan 16, 2008)

I now this thread is quite long but to answer the origianl post the point of people hiring their motorhomes in the first place is to completely offset the cost of buying it in the first place thus cancel out the fact that it costs so much. Being the the former menager of motorhome hire company that hires privately owned motorhomes I know all to well that not ony can offset the cost but make money too. The downside is of course the dmages that will occur but thats never a problem, trust me.


----------



## henrisilver (Oct 15, 2007)

_Wales - say no more_.

Tonyt

It saddens me to see this comment 

Clubby


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Chubby, It saddens me too, I have two welsh granddaughters.
It's a bit like being slapped round the face.




Biglol


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey, this is going back a bit unless I reading date wrong. So how is Tinsom now then? Hope the van is OK and has he been seen at any MHF hotspots?

P.S. What kind of trader at the rallies then? Best wishes, - H


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

henrisilver said:


> _Wales - say no more_.
> 
> Tonyt
> 
> ...


Hi Clubby (henrisilver )

No criticism but:
I can maybe understand why you are upset but as you have not quoted TonyT exactly I can see that you may be not familiar with forum "speak". What he actually said was



tonyt said:


> Wales - say no more.


Forums are decidedly difficult places to get to grips with ...one of the big problems is that you cannot see and hear what folk are saying... you just get to read it... it loses all of it's original intent sometimes. This is a good example... we mods get to know most of the posters here and Tonyt added three big smileys after his comment... this he did to emphasise that it was a jibe, a friendly jibe I think .... so you see there is no need to get upset about it. If the moderators at the time had thought that it was a serious comment it would have been challenged and/or removed.

:lol: < this is a smiley , it is a quick way of showing that what you are saying is supposed to be taken lightly, a tongue in cheek comment or that it amuses you.... three smileys confirms for me that it was not intended to upset anyone.

regards

Mike


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Sorry, how do you put the smileys on?

Paul


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Look to the left of large rectangle where you put "Reply" in. Under heading "Emoticons".

Select appropriate "Face" :lol: :wink:


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Telbell, just testing.    

Paul


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

As well as the emoticons there is a smilies list click on it in the banner above this

then you can have more

like :BIG:

:angel13:

:wav:


----------



## henrisilver (Oct 15, 2007)

Wales - say no more. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Spkyal

Thanks for your comments :lol: :lol: :lol: 

still didnt like that remark....with smileys or not.

This by the way is not meant to be taken too seriously :wink: 

Clubby


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

:animalfish: :animalfish: :animalfish: 

nearest I could get to whales

:big5:


----------



## henrisilver (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Johng 1974

Where did you find the photo of my mother-in-law ?

Clubby


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

am starting to feel quite glad I dont have a mother-in-law they all sound like nightmares...

apologies if your someones mother-in -law 8O


----------

